# Sheraton Vistana  Villages-Orlando



## ira g (Jan 16, 2006)

We will be at the Sheraton Vistana Villages next week and was wondering if they have free wireless internet in the rooms?


----------



## Pedro (Jan 16, 2006)

ira g said:
			
		

> We will be at the Sheraton Vistana Villages next week and was wondering if they have free wireless internet in the rooms?


There is no wireless internet in the rooms.  I just checked out yesterday after staying for the first time in the new section of the Vistana Villages.  Only dial-up internet access is available.


----------



## Sue K (Jan 16, 2006)

We are here right now.  They have free wireless internet in the lobby if you want to sit in the lobby with your computer to use it.


----------



## ira g (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks Pedro and Sue K, enjoy.


----------



## suekap (Mar 2, 2006)

Pedro

What would you suggest is the best section to stay in?  Did you like the new section?  Can you walk to the main pool from the new area?


----------



## girard (Mar 2, 2006)

We were there for 4 weeks in January and had to move because one of our weeks overlapped by a day and they couldn't figure out how to keep us in the same room because one was a Sunday check-in and the other a Saturday check-in.  Seems like that wouldn't be too hard to do, since we would have been gone by the time the next Sunday check-in date arrived, but we were told we'd have to move.  The room that they were going to send us to had just been painted and my husband explained that I couldn't take the paint smell, so they sent us to the new section.  

Yes, it is walkable unless you have a real problem walking.  The whole resort is circled around the main pool, except that the new area (the Keys) is just off the outside circle drive.  However, we walked to the lobby area just about every day to make use of the free wireless, and that's right by the main pool.  I'm not good at estimating distances, but I'd say it's about the distance of a city block.

I'm sure you'll like it.  Also, you might want to try out the pool that is in the new section.  It's a nice size and not as busy as the main pool area.  The rooms are really nice!  We'd gladly go back next year but they have that 1 in 4 rule, so we can't.

Lois


----------



## suekap (Mar 2, 2006)

Is the new pool zero entry, does it have any waterfalls?  I like when it has water spraying up from the ground.


----------



## Pedro (Mar 5, 2006)

suekap said:
			
		

> Is the new pool zero entry, does it have any waterfalls? I like when it has water spraying up from the ground.


 
The new pool doesn't have waterfalls and although I can't exactly remember, I don't think it has the zero entry either.  The last time I was there was in mid January and it was too cold for the pool and I didn't pay much attention, but I remember as it was being built it looked more like a normal pool.


----------



## girard (Mar 6, 2006)

The new pool doesn't have zero entry, but the main pool does on and there is a waterfall that the kids would probably like.


----------



## suekap (Mar 7, 2006)

If we were to stay in key west section, is a a close walk to old pool area?  What would you suggest best area to stay in?


----------



## tofdel1 (Mar 27, 2006)

Since so many of u have stayed there, If you exchange into a 1 bedroom-is it possible to get 2 bathrooms or get a upgrade to 2 bedrooms?  I exchanged a 2bed. red week for a 1 bedroom.  That's all that was left supposedly.    Now we have 4 people going insted of just 2!  Would really be nice to have the two bathrooms.
Thanks! 

Are there a lot of Key west units finished?


----------



## ira g (Mar 28, 2006)

We were there in Jan and had reserved a one bedroom with a full kitchen. We checked in late at night and we were given a one bedroom with the limited kitchen. I complained to the front office and after giving me some doubletalk about RCI only guaranteeing me the sleeping accomodations they agreed to change us in the morning. We had to change buildings but didn't take too long. Note that the one bedroom we had with a full kitchen in the new section was a great unit with 2 baths, a huge full bath in the MBR and a half bath off the kitchen.


----------

